# Amplificador Class A 8W



## juanma (Sep 28, 2008)

Que opinan de este clase A?






De esta pagina.
http://diyaudioprojects.com/Solid/Jean-Hiraga-Le-Monstre/index.htm

Que reemplazos puedo hacer con los 2SK170? van los BF245?
Alguna modificacion se le podria hacer para mejorar el circuito?

Estaba buscando uno de 15W/10W/5W, alguno para recomendar?


----------



## zopilote (Sep 28, 2008)

No he tenido tiempo de probarla, por que me recomendaron por su adaptador de impedancia, pero con otro tipo de FET  el K246 y J103,  cuando tenga los resultados te comento,como  me fue. Y  si lo implementas primero.



Etolipoz
----------


----------



## RECORDTOTAL (Sep 28, 2008)

con el debido respeto y sin animo de ofender a nadie mi primera impresion fue: "muy retro"

el problema en realizar este tipo de circuitos es el siguiente:
por lo general nunca se consiguen todos los componentes originales y terminas buscando remplazos que no siempre reunen las mismas caracteristicas electricas y por ende terminas lidiando con ruidos transistorios, corrientes de polarizacion fuera de margenes etc.

no pretendo desnimar a nadie, pero obtuve mejores resultados y muy buena fidelidad utilizando circuitos hibridos de la serie TDAxxxx los cuales vienen desde miliwatts hasta 100watts de potencia y amplios rangos de tensiones de alimentacion. desde 3volts en fuentes simples hasta casi 50v en fuentes partidas. practicamente si ya tenes la fuente hecha y el parlante o cajas armadas, podes encontrar un TDA justo a la medida de tus pretensiones... 

ahora si lo tuyo es por hobbie... hay circuitos un poco mejor elaborados y con componentes de uso mas estandard.


salu2


----------



## zopilote (Sep 28, 2008)

El circuito que se muestra no tiene nada de retro, a mi me encanta utilizar los TDAs,pero los utilizo cuando tengo flojera, por lo facil que son, lo que mas me llama la atención son los amplificadores con libertad de escoger los componentes, y los Fet no son un problema, ya los tengo y puedo probar el circuito por que pertenece a una etapa de 100W.

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## fermarlo (Sep 29, 2008)

Juanma: tienes el clase A 20 W de Silicon Chip, que es una verdadera maravilla. Además puedes polarizarlo desde 50 mA a más de 1,25 A y ponerlo a funcionar como te plazca desde A pura hasta B total.
No te compliques con montajes que empleen componentes obsoletos.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Sep 29, 2008)

Lo vi en la pagina colocado en un "mounstroso"  gabiente/disipador que intui andaba de maravilla.

Fermarlo, el de SiliconChip lo tengo muy presente junto con tus comentarios de que es una maravilla.
No me percate de que el preset era de polarizacion   , pense que era offset (mire por arriba el esquematico)

El problema es que por aca no se consiguen los MJL, ni los originales, ni los que vos comentas del reemplazo.
TIP2955/3055 serian buenos reemplazos? o algun par MJE?
Sucede que no se bien que parametros se comparan (aparte de V e I) como para encontrar el reemplazo.

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## fermarlo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hola, Juanma,

Te funcionará perfectamente con cualquier pareja capaz de soportar más de 50 voltios, así que con los TIP2955/3055 te irá perfecto, ya nos contarás.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Sep 29, 2008)

Nuevamente gracias Fermarlo! Entonces a armar se ha dicho.

En cuanto termine con los parciales con la facultad y me hago un tiempo lo armo.
El dato interesante es la gran libertad de la corriente en reposo (50mA a 1.25A).
Esos datos no los vi en SiliconChip.

Saludos!


----------

